# Great Spurgeon Quotes for the layman



## Larry Hughes (Jun 25, 2005)

Oh, if we only had more shepard's like Spurgeon, Luther and the real Calvin. I think if we would today change two terms in order to return them to their original meanings, rather than confused coined terms many would be forced to reconsider there calling. 1. Change Gospel to Good News (this would shock many). 2. Change Ministry/minister to Service/Servant.

Now Spurgeon - enjoy!

Take care, dear reader, that you do not forsake the path of duty by leaving your occupation, and take care you do not dishonour your profession while in it. Think little of yourselves, but do not think too little of your callings. Every lawful trade may be sanctified by the gospel to noblest ends. 

Turn to the Bible, and you will find the most menial forms of labour connected either with the most daring deeds of faith, or with persons whose lives have been illustrious for holiness. Whatever God has made your position, or your work, abide in that, unless you are quite sure that he calls you to something else. ME359 


If you think you can never honour Christ till you enter a pulpit, it may be just possible that you will afterwards honour him best by getting out of it as quickly as 
you can. 1162.152 

The doctrines of original sin, election, effectual calling, final perseverance, and all those great truths which are called CalvinismÂ—though Calvin was not the author of 
them, but simply an able writer and preacher upon the subjectÂ—are, I believe, the essential doctrines of the Gospel that is in Jesus Christ. Now, I do not ask you whether you believe all thisÂ—it is possible you may not; but I believe you will before you enter heaven. I am persuaded, that as God may have washed your hearts, he will wash your brains before you enter heaven. 12.92 


Have you ever noticed, in the great summary of doctrines, that, as surely as you believe one, you must believe the rest? One doctrine so leans upon the others that, if 
you deny one, you must deny the rest. Some think that they can believe four out of the five points, and reject the last. It is impossible; GodÂ’s truths are all joined together like links in a chain. 3093.247 

They are all Calvinists there, every soul of them. They may have been Arminians on earth; thousands and millions of them were; but they are not after they get there, for 
here is their song, Â“Salvation unto our God, which sitteth upon the throne, and unto 
the Lamb.Â” 3403.202 

There are no infidels anywhere but on earth: there are none in heaven, and there are none in hell. Atheism is a strange thing. Even the devils never fell into that vice, for 
Â“the devils believe and tremble.Â” And there are some of the devilÂ’s children that have gone beyond their father in sin, but how will it look when they are for ever lost? 667.731 

As you learn, teach; as you get, give; as you receive, distribute. Be as the small rain upon the tender herb. Do you not think that in trying to bring people to Christ we 
sometimes try to do too much at once? WE119 

Our converts are worth nothing. If they are converted by man they can be unconverted by man. 2920.54 

Beware, beloved, of all dry-eyed reformations. 3049.350 

On Moralism:
But we should think ourselves to have failed if we had produced a world of total abstainers, and had left them unbelievers. SW173 

Several on Perfectionism:
He who boasts of being perfect is perfect in folly. PT65 

Bible history goes to show this, that if there be one period of human life more dangerous than another, it is when men think themselves to be out of danger; dreaming that their nature is improved. 379.254 

He is possessed of most devils who thinks he has the fewest imperfections, as a general rule. 1285.178 

Adam in perfection could not keep himself in Paradise, how can his imperfect children be so proud as to rely upon their own steadfastness? 1300.353 

I recollect when I resolved never to sin again. I sinned before I had done my breakfast. 1961.261 

Â“Is it likely that I should ever be lead astray?Â” O sir, it is more than likely! It is a fact already. The moment that a man declares that he cannot fall, he has already fallen from sobriety and humility. Your head is turned, my brother, or you would not talk of your inward perfection; and when the head turns the feet are not very safe. Inward conceit is the mother of open sin. 2132.124 

No one is so imperfect in temper as the perfect man; he soon shows his imperfection. 
2274.452 

He that is pure gold will lose nothing in the melting; but he that is somebody in his own opinion, will have to come down a peg or two before long. It is well that it is so; 
for if it were not, we should soon grow proud, and worldly, and careless, and even licentious; for it is strange, but it is true, that the next thing to a boast of perfect holiness has almost always, throughout history, been intense licentiousness. 2274.453 

You know how often it has been the case that the highest professions of holiness have been sometimes accompanied by the practice of the deadliest vices. For instance, wherever the doctrine of human perfection has been much held, it has 
almost always engendered some horrible licentiousness, some desperate filthiness of the flesh which is unknown to anything but that doctrine. 2437.519 

When I meet with a brother who tells me that he is nearly perfect, I know that he is living in the dark; for, if he lived in the light, he would see how far short he came of 
the glory of God. 3049.353 

Whenever you hear a man boast that he is holy, remember that good scent needs no proclaiming. 3174.593 

To be fit for heaven a man must be perfect. Go, you who think you can prepare yourselves, be perfect for a day. 3538.548


----------



## blhowes (Jun 25, 2005)

Good stuff! Thanks, Larry.


----------

